# Villager Pictures - Who gave you your first picture?



## The Sundae (Oct 5, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Oct 5, 2015)

Jay in wild world right after he almost moved out XD I got the super feels.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 5, 2015)

Tabby in Wild World (I almost sold it because I was new and didn't know what it was XD) and Biff in New Leaf.  It was attached to a letter and I was so shocked.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 5, 2015)

Melba in WW. She's definitely my first dreamie because of this (as in, the first villager to be one of my dreamies).


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 5, 2015)

Poncho On new leaf he moved out and gave me it he eventually moved back in


----------



## Uly (Oct 5, 2015)

Mott the Lion in New Leaf. It was really unexpected~


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 5, 2015)

Punchy c: This is why I love him so much!


----------



## Crash (Oct 6, 2015)

Coco in NL. She was my favorite and I was so reluctant to give her up, so it hit me right in the heart so hard D:​


----------



## skweegee (Oct 7, 2015)

The first villager picture I received was from Mitzi in Wild World.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 8, 2015)

A horse named Elmer, he was my first best friend and used to barge into my house, and he was cute but I let him move and after I did I missed him a whole lot... Biggest regret. I then had his picture in my living room forever...


----------



## cinny (Oct 8, 2015)

Curt!! I want him back in my town :'((


----------



## Astro Cake (Oct 8, 2015)

Bettina in New Leaf.


----------



## Sansa (Oct 8, 2015)

Tangy was the first one to give me a picture


----------



## gem83 (Oct 8, 2015)

Henry in NL. He mailed it to me after he moved out. Vesta was my first to give me her photo as a reward, and not as a moving-away gift.


----------



## Bwazey (Oct 8, 2015)

Flora ;-; When she LEFT


----------



## Kristen (Oct 8, 2015)

Oh my, I've been playing since the Gamecube Animal Crossing but I haven't gotten a picture until New Leaf ;-; It was from Tex, I was so shocked and surprised when he gave it to me!


----------



## Two-Face (Oct 9, 2015)

My first pic came from Tex as well.


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 9, 2015)

I think Elvis was the first to give me his picture back in Wild World.


----------



## Leil (Oct 10, 2015)

Walt was the first to give me his picture, just yesterday too! ^_^Suddenly with a shy, sad grace She turns to me her lighted face, And I, who hear some idle phrase, Watch how her wry lips move And guess that the poor words they frame Mean naught for they would speak the same Message I read in the dark flame Within her eyes, which say, “I love.” But I can only turn away. I, that have heard the deep voice break Into a sing-song, sobbing shake, Whose flutter made my being quake What ears have I for women's cries? I, that have seen the turquoise glaze Fixed in the blue and quivering gaze Of one whom cocaine cannot daze, How can I yield to women's eyes? I, who can only turn away. I, that have held strong hands which palter, Borne the full weight of limbs that falter, Bound live flesh on the surgeon's altar, What need have I of women's hand? I, that have felt the dead's embrace? I, whose arms were his resting-place? I, that have kissed a dead man's face? Ah, but how should you understand? Now I can only turn away.
(Walt ftw xD)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 11, 2015)

queenie. i was actually trying to drive her out of my town at that time but she softened my heart by giving me her fabulous picture. then i accidentally lost her due to TT  oh well...


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Oct 13, 2015)

Bianca 
Then Annabelle  well the black/white anteater forget her name something like that


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 14, 2015)

Erik~ He's still in my town. And I think he's probably the villager that's given me the most pictures.


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Oct 14, 2015)

Literally just got Tia's


----------



## creamyy (Oct 14, 2015)

Literally just got my very first pic from Julian. All the rest were from April Fool's so this being the first one I've earned is an achievement!


----------



## Chris01 (Oct 14, 2015)

First photo would have been pierce, I worked at him day and night to finally get his photo, ah the satisfaction I got from that moment, I will never forget!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 16, 2015)

I've had so many Wild World towns that I can't remember who my villagers were. LOL. I don't even remember who gave me the first picture in my original New Leaf town. In my current town, I got Frank's picture almost immediately. I think the town was less than a month old at the time.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Oct 17, 2015)

My first picture was from a villager I didn't even like: Tabby.


----------



## sock (Oct 17, 2015)

jvgsjeff said:


> My first picture was from a villager I didn't even like: Tabby.


Oh gosh I remember that. Ew.

I think my first must have been Fauna, but I love her<3 She's probably my favorite villager. I have a drawing of her on a IRL necklace now haha


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Oct 17, 2015)

Mine was Chops. I went into the game thinking I'd hate him, but he gave me like 3 or 4 pictures and I couldn't help but fall in love with him. He started my adoration for smug types. ;o; <3


----------



## Cirice (Oct 18, 2015)

The first picture I had is from Kabuki ! He was my best friend since I went to my town and he gave this to me in a letter. 
I'm so sad he left my town.


----------



## Peapod (Oct 18, 2015)

Marina, way back in the first DS game, Wild World. T_T My sweet and dainty octopus wife, I miss you so...


----------



## Blu-chu (Oct 18, 2015)

Since my first game was NL, Wolfgang was the first one to give me his pic (if you don't count special characters, because if you are, my first villager pic was from the Easter Bunny dude xD). It was a reward for giving him something... I think signatures.


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 18, 2015)

My 1st pic came from Apollo. Don't remember which game it was though.


----------



## aericell (Oct 20, 2015)

Rocket, when she moved out


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 20, 2015)

Goldie in WW. And Alfonso in NL. ^_^


----------



## cherrypup309 (Oct 20, 2015)

no one has given me pictures yet D:
(unless you're counting specials which then I have Katie's but that all)


----------



## Cyan Flare (Oct 20, 2015)

I think it was from Teddy in Wild World. He was always my best friend, right from the start! Oh how I miss Wild World, but my data was wiped (I'll explain why if I'm asked). I'll miss you Teddy, my friend! I had his photo on my table ever since he gifted me with it, along with Limberg's.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Oct 20, 2015)

i dont remember in my first save. but in my second it was Hamlet after he moved. Drago was the first to just give it.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 20, 2015)

Marina gave me my first one, I didn't like her house plot so I got rid of her and she gave me a picture, I felt bad after ward


----------



## AkiBear (Oct 21, 2015)

In my old town, I don't remember. In my current town, Merengue. It surprised me since I didn't really know how close we were but I guess pretty close. She's given me 2 of her pictures, lol.


----------



## mayortash (Oct 23, 2015)

Bones in WW. Rooney in NL.


----------



## emzybob1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Cute old midge XD


----------



## shivarr (Oct 23, 2015)

Goldie from WW. I was literally like wth is this??


----------



## GrayDragonEmily (Oct 23, 2015)

If I remember correctly, I think it was Robin from Wild World.


----------



## CuriousCharli (Oct 25, 2015)

I think it was....Benedict :3 in NL


----------



## SensaiGallade (Oct 25, 2015)

Bunnie in WW cause I LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moonlight- (Oct 27, 2015)

Clyde, he gave it to me after he moved out.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 27, 2015)

Dora, I think! she didn't even move, she just gave it to me :>


----------



## xianli (Oct 27, 2015)

chief [or maybe it was bam ..] !! he gave me another one yesterday as well, gosh i love him so much ;v;


----------



## wizard (Oct 27, 2015)

It was Poppy in new leaf, I talked to her a lot and she was really cute&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Rabirin (Oct 27, 2015)

Ruby! she's been my favourite villager since wild world and gave me my very first picture on wild world !


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Oct 27, 2015)

Bones ;n;


----------



## Jovi (Oct 27, 2015)

Stitches! My all time favorite villager! He was the very first to give me his picture after I first started the game. I was such a nub back then, and had no clue that he was a very popular villager. You can imagine my surprise when I found that people wanted 30mil+ bells for him after i lost him the first time. I got lucky to get Stitches back about 7 times, due to rage-quit resets after him leaving me without pinging me, lmao!


----------

